# Terex 980 Elite



## ARTSBEST (Dec 4, 2006)

Any input, before I contact one of their representatives, what ball park price I'm looking at here regarding a Terex 980 Elite backhoe? THANKS.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry I'm not familiar with the Terex line of backhoes. Are you looking at a brand new one? Is this a full size machine? How strong a dealer is in your area? I'm always cautious about machines that don't have a track record or an established resale value.

Sorry I couldn't be of much help. Let us know what you learn about them.


----------



## Gmads (May 18, 2006)

Where are you located? I believe the Terex Elite model isn't a U.S. model (I could be wrong). Terex is also running a lease special on the 760B model at $699/mo for three years w/warranty. That's a pretty cheap way to experiment with them. Of course the convenience/piece of mind of the warranty all depends on your dealer.


----------



## ARTSBEST (Dec 4, 2006)

*Terex*

The dealer is my area does sell Terex. It is a foreign entity but gaining a foothold in the USA. I am interested in a new unit. My business is located in the same town as the dealer. About 50 SW of Chicago. THANKS for the responses.


----------



## 690E (Jan 4, 2007)

I would stay clear of the dealers and head for the auctions - search Ritchie Bros. and Lion, and "Rock and Dirt" magazine.

In So. california several auctions had new Terex'x on the block - 6 or 10 in each auction. It looks like Ingersol Rand might be putting their name on Terex made units also .... [or does IR own Terex?] 

You will see costs of about 1/2 dealer price. These units had dealer warrantys included also!


----------

